# Ok Ok Ok I admit it I was wrong...



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So after initially being pretty deflated about the new MK3 images and seeing it as a missed opportunity I have to admit to being totally wrong  , the more exposure I have had to the car and especially at Goodwood where I got to see both the standard TT and the TTS together and a really good poke around inside and out has completely changed my mind.



And again seeing the car this weekend at the EvenTT14 just reinforced how much I want one , the combo of grey paint and dark tan leather looked stunning.



The pictures just don't do this car any justice whatsoever , in the flesh you really appreciate the sharp lines and the beautiful details all round the car and it just looks so aggressive. And the interior is beautifully designed and with some wonderful design touches and of course technology too.

So there you go , I was wrong and for once happy to admit it :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

See they've fixed the mk2 sagging seats issue.

Good idea having a sign asking you not to get in the car


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol - that's one way to avoid sag 

I believe the car was getting put on a transporter to go somewhere today and Audi wouldn't have had time to valet the interior if it had been clambered over yesterday


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Neil........I can`t help thinking that this is just the pre-cursor to you telling us you`ve putting your order in for one ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

dextter said:


> Neil........I can`t help thinking that this is just the pre-cursor to you telling us you`ve putting your order in for one ?


Whatever gave you that idea ? :wink:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

neilc said:


> I have to admit to being totally wrong


Not a case of being right or wrong mate, opinions are subjective and if you do/don't like the Mk3 then that's right for you and irrelevant to everyone else...

Personally it still hasn't grown on me though I'm yet to see it in person so maybe that'll change :?:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I'm still not sold on it myself but it seems that most of the people who have seen it in the flesh have quite taken to it. Perhaps the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I really want to like it but nahhh, still not digging the mk3 at all. Looks like a mish mash of a mk2 and some japcrap to me.

I really do detest the grill shape... Its just so over the top with its trying to hard to look aggressive vibe but it just reminds me of a big plastic piece of cladding that looks like it fell off a Mitsubishi. The front end proportions look incorrect.

The headlights and lower bonnet line look like they've been stolen from a modern day scirrocco ( its not a real scirrocco...!) to me also...

And is it just me but do the digital clocks look like there ageing already... Imagine how old they'll look in say, 5 years time....!

I'm sorry but the interior looks all gimmicky and cheap, that touch pad thing seems pointless to me aswell.

And don't get me started on these crappy electric handbrakes.... What happens when I wanna do a hand brake turn on a dusty and deserted country road?! :?


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

datamonkey said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit to being totally wrong
> ...


Totally agree with that, I saw one in the flesh and it still hasn't grown on me.... Maybe the mk3 TT will be viewed like the mk3 golf in the future.. The one nobody wants due to its flaws.!

Will still take a test drive in a mk3 rs when it comes out tho just in case the engine makes up for everything I don't like about it!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mind you can't do any harm for the re-sale values of newer Mk2s


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Told you so :wink:


----------



## Turbo_lag (May 23, 2014)

I love it. Beautiful car, but I am in the states, so I won't see half the features it should come with... :?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbo_lag said:


> I love it. Beautiful car, but I am in the states, so I won't see half the features it should come with... :?


But the US version should come with extra large milkshake holder and doughnut storage space


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Tell me... does the Mk3 have a footrest to the right of the accelerator pedal?

If not, that would be the clincher NOT to buy.

Both my TTS and wife's A3 Sportback (old shape) have room for the right foot to rest off the pedal when using cruise control, as I do... a lot. Both have left footrests too.

Cruise AND this r/h footrest to go with it are my number one option on any car.

I drove an A5 not so long ago and not only did it not have a r/h footrest, I couldn't get my size 11 left foot onto the l/h footrest either, due to its closeness to the l/h bulkhead. So I had to hover both feet over the pedals or bend my legs up in front of the pedals. Ouch!

So many manufacturers miss this link between cruise and right foot comfort.


----------

